# 357 Snubby



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have ordered and will receive soon one of the 1 & 5/8" barrel 357 hand cannons for CC. I dress very casual and usually shorts or jogging pants and just decided to go light and small for CC. I did not buy this one for fun, but protection.
As a kid, I did a lot of reloading for rifles, and also some for 44 mag pistol. However, things have changed a lot since I loaded as far as powders and bullets that are available. I still remember the basics because it was so much fun, but honestly I don't even know what primer is needed for this new gun without looking it up. I ordered a new reloading manual and will get 357 dies soon. Since this gun will be so lightweight, probably 38 +P would be all I ever care to shoot (I realize 357 brass longer than 38), but I may want to play with reloads a bit. To get me started with some brass, I plan to shoot some mild cowboy action 357 just to get used to the gun and save the brass. My guess is that starting loads may be all I care for in the 357, we will see. My main question is for those that may load these little short barrels. Is there a powder recommended that may reduce muzzle flash? My guess is that a faster powder may be better in such a short barrel. I am not after "barn burner" loads, but rather to load the short barrel 357's just slightly hotter than 38 +P. I think I would mainly be interested in 125 grain bullets, but not even sure on that yet.
I would appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Never, ever, for any reason, use reloads for a carry weapon or any weapon that might be used against another person. Ask any of the lawyerly types on the forum for an explanation.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

glenbo said:


> Never, ever, for any reason, use reloads for a carry weapon or any weapon that might be used against another person. Ask any of the lawyerly types on the forum for an explanation.


Why? Can you give spe ific reasons?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My question in this forum was not a legal one.
I was wanting suggestions from people who re-load 38's or 357's.

As example: For the loads you want, re-load 38 +p instead of 357
Or: I like Power Pistol for what you are after

I ended up buying a subscription to loaddata.com and it is interesting. It still seems primer use varies a lot.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> My question in this forum was not a legal one.
> I was wanting suggestions from people who re-load 38's or 357's.
> 
> As example: For the loads you want, re-load 38 +p instead of 357
> ...


If nothing else, I'll swing by the other house in a few and take some shots of my manuals. 38+p and 357 (light, full power, or both?).


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I load .357 cowboy action loads. For Colt SAA pistols and lever rifles. 

4.0 grains of Hodgdon Titegroup 
125 grain truncated cone flat point lead bullet. I get mine from Missouri Bullet Company, they are listed as Cowboy #2.
CCI small pistol #500 primer
COAL is 1.580

In my pistol they chronograph at 809 fps. In my rifle they chrono at 1043 fps. 

Nice, soft shooters but adequate power factor for cowboy action shooting. 

I also keep a Smith and Wesson J-Frame .38 in my truck console. Very similar to your pistol. I carry a Hornady's Critical Defense cartridges in it. 

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thank you both. Due to Houston traffic, I shop on line a lot. I have a Hornady printed manual on the way, plus a LOT of 38 +P Speer Gold Dot short barrel 135 grain jacketed hollow points. Also, I can see a lot of info on a load data subscription I purchased online, which is basically all the different manuals digitally.

I just have never used such a short barrel gun, and wanted help on what powder may be appropriate. Also, I knew that primers varied more on pistols than rifles, but am surprised how each table or data chart uses different.

I ended up with a S&W J frame 357 instead of LCR 357.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Barnes 4th


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Spurger, it says I have to spread.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

This seems to fit the bill well for your snubby, Speer's 14th


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Notice the (*), some of these call for a magnum primer(cci550)


spurgersalty said:


> This seems to fit the bill well for your snubby, Speer's 14th
> View attachment 2219226
> View attachment 2219234


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Spurger, it says I have to spread.


I got him for ya!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a Model 60 (J frame) with a 2.25" barrel. Back when I was choosing a carry round, I did a fair bit of research and came up with Cor-Bon 125gr .357 rounds as the best choice (for me). I should think that bullet expansion should be a top priority. If memory serves me, the faster burning powders were recommended for hand loading.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Why? Can you give spe ific reasons?


Your opposition (attorney, DA etc) will say that you specially made ammunition to be more deadly to his client.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Thank you both. Due to Houston traffic, I shop on line a lot. I have a Hornady printed manual on the way, plus a LOT of *38 +P Speer Gold Dot short barrel 135 grain* jacketed hollow points. Also, I can see a lot of info on a load data subscription I purchased online, which is basically all the different manuals digitally.
> 
> I just have never used such a short barrel gun, and wanted help on what powder may be appropriate. Also, I knew that primers varied more on pistols than rifles, but am surprised how each table or data chart uses different.
> 
> I ended up with a S&W J frame 357 instead of LCR 357.


That is the load I carry in my LCR 38. It is a good load.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Check out the research on penetration of old school semi wad cutters. I found it to be rather eye opening. 

Were I you, I'd look for the cleanest burning powders. The VV's tend to burn super clean. 

You might also want to check out a glove or something for practice sessions. Full house loads in a snubby .357 tend to be a bit rough on the hands. 

Skip the .38 brass. .357 brass is - as a rule - more robust for reloading. Even with relatively hot loads, you will get a ton of reloads on .357 brass them before the mouth splits if you use good reloading practices. 

If you feed it a diet of loads from .38 brass, you may get a carbon ring that prevents use of .357 brass until its cleaned out of each cylinder. Its no big deal, but it tends to happen at the worst time. Plus, .357 is generally better brass.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Ernest said:


> Check out the research on penetration of old school semi wad cutters. I found it to be rather eye opening.
> 
> Were I you, I'd look for the cleanest burning powders. The VV's tend to burn super clean.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this. The only exception is that the semi wad cutters may over penetrate, if that is a concern.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a snubby in .357 and it is more than you want or need for CC. truly a hand cannon, especially in the super light weight S&W frame and cylinder.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

You are not going to experience over penetration with a short barreled weapon and .38 ammo. To the contrary, what you are going to find is a lack of expansion from many JHP's at the low velocities you are going to see with mere .38 pressures and a short barrel. 

Read Fackler. He discusses this very scenario. In summary, he says - shoot SWC's.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ernest said:


> You are not going to experience over penetration with a short barreled weapon and .38 ammo. To the contrary, what you are going to find is a lack of expansion from many JHP's at the low velocities you are going to see with mere .38 pressures and a short barrel.
> 
> Read Fackler. He discusses this very scenario. In summary, he says - shoot SWC's.


X2 ole Ernest is 100 % correct no matter what you load you are going to have severe loss of velocity with short barrel. The 357 mag loads the velocity will be waaay down because most of the powder burn will be out the barrel. Thats the down side of short barrels. Even with 4 1/2 inch barrels the 357 velocity is waaay down that what is posted. Most 357 advertised velocities are from 9 inch test barrels mite be 6 1/2 dont remember.

PS dont shoot it at night you will be blinded by the flash. LOL


----------

